# '96 nissa maxima



## execute007 (Aug 9, 2004)

i am considering getting a '96 nissan maxima, the car interior is in exquisite condition, new exhaust, new timing belt,(one owner) but the car has 96,000 miles on it (that breaks down o about 12,000 miles a year, which is not too bad). Are the any things I should be aware of with this model car? It appears that the car was very well kept up and the dealer said that if anything goes wrong with the car, I can bring it back in for repairs. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

execute007 said:


> i am considering getting a '96 nissan maxima, the car interior is in exquisite condition, new exhaust, new timing belt,(one owner) but the car has 96,000 miles on it (that breaks down o about 12,000 miles a year, which is not too bad). Are the any things I should be aware of with this model car? It appears that the car was very well kept up and the dealer said that if anything goes wrong with the car, I can bring it back in for repairs. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance..


please read the topic area before posting...

(moved from NPM area to Maxima area)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

1-Our Maximas do not have timing 'belts'...just a timing chain.
2-if the dealer is saying they will do all the work then get it in full legal writing
3-miles are a little up there but if everything else on the car is very well maintained I wouldn't worry about it. The engines last a LONG time.
4-have an independent mechanic look at it for any defects.


----------

